
GotoSSH.com - A Web Based SSH client - terpua
http://gotossh.com/
======
wmf
They say it is secure because all your traffic flows through their server in
the clear but they don't look at it. It's refreshingly honest that the site
admits this. But GotoSSH isn't as secure as regular SSH and it probably is not
as secure as it could be (e.g. a Flash SSH client that implements the SSH
protocol on the client side).

But since security doesn't matter in Web 2.0 (can I borrow your Google
password for a minute?), this looks like a great service.

------
chmac
Sweet service, you best trust them though, they _could_ log everything,
although then I guess their business would fast evaporate...

